# S50 & Saving Songs



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

I just recently noticed that when I attempt to save/love a song, I'm now prompted to press again to start recording and then press once again when I want to end the recording. It used to be that I could just press the save/love button and the current song playing would just be saved. 

Is this a change performed by Sirius XM or could there be something going on with my S50? If I have to manually start and stop the recording of each song, the radio is pretty much useless to me now.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmmmm...... I am not sure. I will have to check mine tomorrow when I get to work and see what it does.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

I just saw another post from someone in a different thread asking the same question. Looks like another negative to add to this merger. Losing a few stations was bad enough, but now this recording change is too much. I've considered the S50 to be similar to a DVR, but now this takes me back to the days of sitting next to the radio waiting for a song I like to play and hitting the record button on my cassette recorder and stopping it when the song ended. Bah...going backwards here. :nono:


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

It seems I am not able to keep music in the spare memory of my player anymore either. I left my player turned on in the car for about 6 hours today. When I checked the station, which was already in my top 3, it still only had 10 minutes stored. 

Sirius XM has completly defeated all the reasons I bought the radio. I ordered a Slacker G2 tonight.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, it took so long to get back to you on this. I actually forgot about it. But, I just tried saving a song on my S50 that is playing on the radio by hitting the heart button and it started saving with on one click and didn't ask any other questions and stopped recording when the song was done. So, mine works just like it did before.

Maybe there is a problem with your S50 now?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I just tested mine as well and it started recording as soon as I hit the heart button. Try resetting your phone.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine worked today just before my service was finally cut off (I canceled on Saturday). So they changed something between today and last week when it wasn't working. I told the girl at Sirius that I wasn't happy about the new save procedure and she acted like she knew what I was talking about, so I don't think it was just my radio. 

It was kind of funny, I had an hour long drive today and just as I arrived at my destination, I hit the save button, the song saved with one touch and a minute or two later the subscription was turned off.


----------

